# Our "Red Wine" Shiraz



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Today we were grooming all the Havs, and decided to get some new pictures of Shiraz from our "Red Wine" litter.
Most of you watched her growing up since birth and so I thought I would share how she is looking today at almost 14 months old.

This was the last update that I gave you of her last Christmas when she was 6 months old









And here she is today


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! She is still very beautiful but what an interesting change!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Heather, she is stunning. I love her color change.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Thanks for the update. I love her coloring. She looks like such a sweetie, too!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!!
What a beauty.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh she really changed. She is gorgeous.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

It had to be fun watching that color change. She is beautiful.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Your cute little puppy grew up to be a very beautiful girl! How do you keep her hair combed back away from her eyes like that? I really like seeing her eyes.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments. I must tell you being I live with her day in and day out I don't realize the changes until I take pictures and compare them side by side. And I must also say that I think I had the same reaction and most of you.
She has defiantly been full of the color changes and she sure keeps us guessing.
For those who would like to see Shiraz in her younger days (along with her siblings) here is the link to what most have already seen, and also a nice refresher of what she use to look like.
Thank you for letting me share

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=9131


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

barbarak said:


> How do you keep her hair combed back away from her eyes like that? I really like seeing her eyes.


Honestly she lives in bands, I will get some pictures of her and post them so you can see. we just brushed her hair out of her eyes and had her attention long enough for a picture, it is the same for them when we show them too, just try to keep it out of their eyes long enough to get through the judging and then she is banded again afterwords.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Heather, she's beautiful!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...she's gorgeous! I LOVE her coloring.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! And wow you really see the color changes and looks like more to come!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Heather, Shiraz has been one of my all-time Cache favorites. She's gorgeous!! Looks like she's silvering quite a bit.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh Heather! Shiraz has always been a beauty, but she is simply stunning now! What an incredible exemplar of the breed.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok here are the pictures with Shiraz after her grooming with her bands in her hair

the first one she was dead asleep didn't even realize that I had left to get the camera, second one she woke up after the first click of the camera, and the third one is a view from the top.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow Heather, I don't think I would have recognized her if I didn't know. I didn't expect her to silver so much. Would you still say she is a brindle, if so probably alot more changes to come. I second that she has been one of my favorites too


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL, Heather! I'm not a huge fan of red wine but, I think Shiraz just became my favorite


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, look at that gorgeous hair! I love how she is so easy to groom. Heather, will you and/or any of your dogs be at the National in San Mateo?


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kathy, Yes she is still a brindle, just in an ever changing way 

Thank you Leslie, Shiraz is one of my favorite wines along with the blushes 

Marj, yes I will be going to nationals and I have two entered. I am looking forward to meeting many new people. You will be there too right?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, I am looking forward to meeting you, Heather!


----------

